# Lets See Your Home Archery Shops!



## Matt / PA

Here's mine..........this was just an unfinished basement area this time last year:


----------



## 1cbr_guy

Frieghteningly clean! I'm scared! LOL :wink:


----------



## DBL LUNG

Matt / PA said:


> Here's mine..........this was just an unfinished basement area this time last year:



Nice shot Matt.

My "shop" is usually where I have the majority of my junk laying around.

Hopefully soon I will get a larger place and dedicate a part of my house for my archery stuff. Right now it's kinda tough in a townhouse.
:angry:


----------



## TWM_99

Very cool.Like the idea of having a T.V. right there.


----------



## TWM_99

*TTT* *Lets see some more!*


----------



## TWM_99

there must be more...............................


----------



## TWM_99

Matt / PA said:


> Here's mine..........this was just an unfinished basement area this time last year:


Come on...........................I wanna see more of this :darkbeer:


----------



## X-SHOOTER

Here ya go, kind of messy in the pic though!


----------



## SET THE HOOK

X-SHOOTER said:


> Here ya go, kind of messy in the pic though!


WOW! thats a home shop? very nice.

HOOK


----------



## smarch

No offence but that cant be home shop you have 30 pairs of limsavers


----------



## 2 Ultras

Looking for ideas TWM? Wait till Bowtroll posts!!:thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## X-SHOOTER

smarch said:


> No offence but that cant be home shop you have 30 pairs of limsavers


They aren't all Limbsavers some are the modules for the Simms Modular Stabilizers!:wink:


----------



## mdewitt71

Here is mine in my Government Quarters:









One day when I own a home, I will have a full spread :tongue:


----------



## SET THE HOOK

smarch said:


> No offence but that cant be home shop you have 30 pairs of limsavers


it could be,probably works on bows out of his home! limbsavers would probably be on display in the store.


----------



## hooks

*my work place*

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s288/hooks-pic/HPIM0321.jpg


----------



## TWM_99

Nice hooks, I like the chrono you got set up. Bowtroll where are you?!?!?!? Now I really wanna see his!


----------



## grandpawrichard

Here's some photos of my shop:































































Dick


----------



## Guest

Man oh man, I am so jealous. Cant wait until Im out of my condo and into a house so I can have a little corner to set up a work area.


----------



## TWM_99

HOLY S#!T!!!Now thats a_ "Home Archery Shop"_


----------



## TWM_99

Where is this *Bowtroll* guy?


----------



## TWM_99

*TTT*


----------



## HotShot88

Bowtrolls shop is sweeeeeeet. I hope he posts some pics of it, I wouldnt mind seeing it again either, its impressive.


----------



## WesTDC

Them are some sweet shops, keep them coming.


----------



## TWM_99

*I found bowtroll's!!!*











































I ENVY YOU _bowtroll_ !!!!!!


----------



## TWM_99

wow...........................


----------



## MHansel

Rough finish on basement shop,


----------



## TWM_99

I see potential for you hansel and a nice little archery shop in your future!


----------



## TWM_99

ttt


----------



## MHansel

TWM_99 said:


> I see potential for you hansel and a nice little archery shop in your future!


I know, it's a slow process but it's getting there, he's another shot:tongue:


----------



## Jeff K in IL

hansel said:


> I know, it's a slow process but it's getting there, he's another shot:tongue:


What are you using for your counter tops, I need something for my bench, but I don't know what to use!


----------



## Blankenship

Im still working on getting me a little shop set up!!! You guys that posted pics got some sweet work areas!!!!


----------



## bigbird2

Nice shops all of u that have posted pics, them is pretty sweet


this my little workspace in my room,,small and cluttered but it works,,


----------



## bill_rollins

*nice shops guys*

You all have nice little shops guys you make me jealous!:tongue:


----------



## NCBuckNBass

here's mine enroute to Crackers


----------



## tsteel

I cant wait to move back to Texas and build us a shop and 6 lane indoor range!!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## MHansel

Jeff K in IL said:


> What are you using for your counter tops, I need something for my bench, but I don't know what to use!



Jeff, not sure of the name of the stuff I'm going to Lowes later today, and I'll get the name of the stuff. It's made out of the same material that peg board are made of I think


----------



## Mikie Day

wow...those are some fine shops...

mikie


----------



## TWM_99

NCBuckNBass said:


> here's mine enroute to Crackers


hahaha


----------



## Backyard Archer

Jeff K in IL said:


> What are you using for your counter tops, I need something for my bench, but I don't know what to use!


I always recommend mdf for workbench tops, go to home depot and buy either a 4x8 sheet and cut it or they may have smaller sizes available precut.
I built a 100' of cabinets for a guy's garage and thats what we put on it. Its cheap, flat, and smooth. You can get it in 3/4" and 1/4" thickness.


----------



## Kstigall

You guys are killing me!

My garage only has the footing poured.
Brick work this weekend. Then hopefully we'll have great weather and it will spring up!


----------



## PhilFree

*Average Joe Shop*

Some nice shops you folks have.
Here is probably closer to the average guys dedicated archery space.

My wifes pottery wheel, kiln and gear hogs up my basement.
But I get more time than she does to play, so it all evens out.

Plus I blew my funds on the vectrix hanging in the photo and the spirals for the ultratec you see disassembled on the bench. Once I get the riser to gitzitfish for powder coating I'll get some workspace back.


----------



## NY911

My home away from home in the basement. 




NY911Bowhunter said:


> The new saw - works great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the new bow; "Giada"; Bold Liquid Gold Apex 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stable on the new hanger; 2 X 4 and camo duct tape.


----------



## shootstraight

*Garage*

Here's a pic of my half of the garage, wife kicked me out of the family room.


----------



## 9 point

*Mine*

We just put a bid in on a new house that has a 24x48 foot heated pole barn. The owner had a small repair shop in it. Drywalled, nice LARGE workbench built out of an old bowling ball lane. His hobby was woodworking you should see the cabinits in the shop. We should hear back today on our bid. Just thinking what a nice little shop my friends and I will have if it goes through.


----------



## 9 point

*Mine*

We just put a bid in on a new house that has a 24x48 foot heated pole barn. The owner had a small repair shop in it. Drywalled, nice LARGE workbench built out of an old bowling ball lane. His hobby was woodworking you should see the cabinits in the shop. We should hear back today on our bid. Just thinking what a nice little shop my friends and I will have if it goes through.


----------



## redclay

You guys are making me jelous!


----------



## TWM_99

Nice keep 'em coming 

TTT


----------



## Top Pin Archery

*What do you think?*

This is what I have set up right now. My string jig and misc part, assesories, and bows are in the other room. Just finished building my press too!


----------



## TWM_99

Looks Great!


----------



## TWM_99

TTT I WANNA SEE MORE!!!!!! Bowtroll where are you??? I already have your pics up but I must hear from the man himself


----------



## Tallcatt

*Bow Room*

Not many basements in Texas but here is my bow room.


----------



## TWM_99

Sweet!


----------



## 'Ike'

*LmAo!*



NCBuckNBass said:


> here's mine enroute to Crackers


----------



## Kenny Borel

You guys with basements are lucky. Here in Louisiana, a basement is called a swimming pool. Dig down 2 feet and you hit water!!!


----------



## bowaholic77

The sad thing is I can get all the material I need to build whatever I want, like work tables and things. I just dont have a place to put it all!!!!


----------



## bluemagic66

mdewitt71 said:


> Here is mine in my Government Quarters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day when I own a home, I will have a full spread :tongue:


i see your TXT,but where ya hiding the mini-t? :darkbeer: 
not sure about the 3rd 1 ,all electrics?

just curious i was totally into RC's about a year ago


----------



## Blankenship

theres gotta be more people w/ shops than that!! keep em coming!


----------



## RxBowhunter

*If most are like mine.......*

....they probably need to clean them up a bit before posting pics :wink: :embara:


----------



## daveswpa

Bowtroll's setup is very impressive!

Makes me wanna hit the lottery like...now


----------



## BlackTimber

Man, it's hard to believe that some of those shops are private "back yard" shops.  

Here is my backyard shop. It's 14 X 16 One half is dedicated to archery the other to taxidermy. 

Archery Side










Taxidermy Side. Infact, I'm washing a turkey fan in the plastic tub.


----------



## mdewitt71

bluemagic66 said:


> i see your TXT,but where ya hiding the mini-t? :darkbeer:
> not sure about the 3rd 1 ,all electrics?
> 
> just curious i was totally into RC's about a year ago


I got 2 Mini-Ts they are on the left wall (can't see)...I have both Nitro and electric...The big truck is a TNX. I just sold a T-Maxx that I tricked out pretty heavy :wink:


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

mdewitt71 said:


> I got 2 Mini-Ts they are on the left wall (can't see)...I have both Nitro and electric...The big truck is a TNX. I just sold a T-Maxx that I tricked out pretty heavy :wink:



I was checkin them out too. I have an S-Maxx and Revo...Fun times!!!


----------



## bluemagic66

my last was a savage with a STS .28 all aluminum it was a beast 
the funnest was my RC18MT with a mamba brushless 8000 with lipo's 
60mph easily and 3/4 throttle backflips was just sick 
still love watching the slapmafro.com boys totally trash $500 plus trucks 

honestly i do miss the backflips and the sound ,but not the rebuilds and cleanups afterwards 
i know this is off topic but it was fun :darkbeer:


----------



## draw29

*Basement*

It doesn't always look this bad, sometimes its even worse. I have 35 years of junk in here. I shot pistol competition for 5 years, then I was a member of the pa. State Service Rifle Team for 10 years and have been shooting archery for ever. So I have everything in this little room.


----------



## TWM_99

Nice keep 'em coming


----------



## Mykey

You guys have some nice shops! This is my combination archery & reloading room, it's not much but it serves me well. I'm currently using a bowmaster portable press but hopefully will add a bench type press in the near future.


----------



## TWM_99

Keep 'em coming boys!


----------



## TWM_99

*ttt*


----------



## TWM_99

TWM_99 said:


> *ttt*


epsi: :happy1: :firefoxlove:


----------



## TWM_99

TWM_99 said:


> epsi: :happy1: :firefoxlove:


.


----------



## ShootingABN!

*Really nice....*

Love to open a shop one day.....:wink:


----------



## TWM_99

ShootingABN! said:


> Love to open a shop one day.....:wink:


ditto :wink:


----------



## TWM_99

Ttt


----------



## NCBuckNBass

I'm having a really nice bench built in my garage next week based on those awesome plans out of "Petersen's Rifle Shooter" magazine (JAN/FEB 2007 ISSUE). I'm going to make mine longer and deeper plus I'll have some of my modular pull-outs big enough for bow tuning and arrow building gear. What I want to know is does anyone know how you figure the correct height of a bench for standing and sitting with a stool? If I'm 5'10" what does the surface top measure above the floor.? Do you do a shop stool by feel or is their a "correct" height for that to? I'm just played with it and came up with a bout 35", but I know some of the occupational therapists and cabinent makers may know better


----------



## TWM_99

Very Cool


----------



## hitman846

*Here's Mine.........*

View attachment 218400


View attachment 218401


----------



## TWM_99

Is that buck on the cabinets yours?? It's HUGE! Like your set-up nice and organized


----------



## hitman846

TWM_99 said:


> Is that buck on the cabinets yours?? It's HUGE! Like your set-up nice and organized


No, the buck picture is the deer taken "by an Amish boy", in about 5 different states. Thanks for the compliment though, I can't stand a cluttered mess anywhere!


----------



## TWM_99

yeah I'm kinda a neat freak myself too


----------



## TWM_99

ttt


----------



## sgmitch77

*bowtrolls floor*

I would like to know if that big red target is painted on a concrete floor, or how he did it,,,,awsome! I gotta show these pics to my husband,,might motivate him to remodel the "shop" space in the garage into something organized and useable, rather than setting all that stuff up in the living room. Love that big red target on the floor!!!!


----------



## 2 Ultras

Bowtroll obviously hasn't been hittin this site lately or he would have responded with more pics. Anybody that wants to see his range is welcome to go over and visit the man in person!! CHECKITOUT!!


----------



## killer7

*Work in progress*

Still working on it


----------



## martin c

NCBuckNBass said:


> What I want to know is does anyone know how you figure the correct height of a bench for standing and sitting with a stool? If I'm 5'10" what does the surface top measure above the floor.? Do you do a shop stool by feel or is their a "correct" height for that to? I'm just played with it and came up with a bout 35", but I know some of the occupational therapists and cabinent makers may know better


The "average" desk top/work bench is 32-36" from floor to finished top. Alot depends on the type of chair/stool you'll be using. I'm 6'2" and use a computer type chair w/o arms myself. I can adjust the height as needed and can keep my legs from hitting the bottom edge of the top. BTW, my shop table is 33" to the top edge which gives me plenty of room underneath and keeps me from having to lean over to work...

Martin


----------



## Nino

along with some art work from my kids here's my shop.


----------



## Nino

part 2


----------



## Archer 117

Awesome! TTT keep em comin!


----------



## TWM_99

Archer 117 said:


> Awesome! TTT keep em comin!


.


----------



## Backyard Archer

NCBuckNBass said:


> I'm having a really nice bench built in my garage next week based on those awesome plans out of "Petersen's Rifle Shooter" magazine (JAN/FEB 2007 ISSUE). I'm going to make mine longer and deeper plus I'll have some of my modular pull-outs big enough for bow tuning and arrow building gear. What I want to know is does anyone know how you figure the correct height of a bench for standing and sitting with a stool? If I'm 5'10" what does the surface top measure above the floor.? Do you do a shop stool by feel or is their a "correct" height for that to? I'm just played with it and came up with a bout 35", but I know some of the occupational therapists and cabinent makers may know better



To give you an idea of heights and what you would like. A standard kitchen cabinet is 36" high, a standard bath vanity is 32" high, and a standard desk is 30" high. I would recommend 36" because if standing, you don't want a slight bend in your back.


----------



## TWM_99

Looks nice Nino! Like your homemade Paper Tune you got there


----------



## TWM_99

Looking nice Killer7


----------



## Boonie_Hunter

Awesome shop Bowtroll!!! How long is your range???


----------



## Nino

Yep paper tuner is home made.:wink:


----------



## jimposten

Here is mine... But I will say its much more of a Stabilizer Assembly and shipping shop now:wink:


----------



## TWM_99

Got enough bubble wrap?


----------



## jimposten

Thats just one roll of many... Its a whole lot cheaper when you buy a bunch:wink: 

the hardest part is keeping the kids away from it 

JIM


TWM_99 said:


> Got enough bubble wrap?


----------



## Greg / MO




----------



## TWM_99

Very Nice Greg / MO. Very organized and clean. Countertops look nice!


----------



## mdewitt71

TWM_99 said:


> Very Nice Greg / MO. Very organized and clean. Countertops look nice!


I second it, Very nice..........
Peg board is a must when I built mine after I retire from the Army...In the good ol' Show Me State too :wink:


----------



## Jeff K in IL

Here's mine, I just finished my bench yesterday. My bowpress is not seen, neither if my computer desk with my computer and a bunch of books!


----------



## TWM_99

Sweet!! Black pegboard looks nice


----------



## bobbyg

Greg / MO said:


>


GREAT SIGN!!!!!!


----------



## TWM_99

Yeah that is a nice sign!


----------



## Pizonarcher

*I need more room*

OK we seen what the nice & neat organized shop looks like now this is what a cluttered up shop looks like. Normally it looks better but I have no more room, but I'm working on it.


----------



## Pizonarcher

*another*

Another pic.


----------



## TWM_99

I like the bowpress on the cart-mobile!


----------



## TWM_99

I also like how you have your mounts in there


----------



## TWM_99

Nino I like that camo chair you got!


----------



## Nino

Thanks my mom got it for me as a house warming gift when we bought the house. We have only been in here since Nov. I am going to put a laminate floor in and sheetrock the walls and ceiling install some recesed lighting and also replace the windows. Also need to get some heat run to that room. Right now there is none.

Pizonarcher I think you maybe a hoarder or packrat. LOL


----------



## TWM_99

I like the countertop too! Is that a bar?


----------



## hylander

The Dining room table will have to do for now.
Gott'a clean the garage


----------



## TWM_99

Nice press! Ultra Press? What kind of sight is that on your bow. I'm sure the Mrs. doesn't like you using the kitchen! (if there is a Mrs.)


----------



## TWM_99

ttt


----------



## Pizonarcher

Nino said:


> Pizonarcher I think you maybe a hoarder or packrat. LOL


Nino, yes pack rat & I'm trying to change  this is 30 years of collecting, but when I need something or friends need something I have it & know exactly where its at.
Problem is its my wifes fault, she lets me buy to much :thumbs_up  & very seldom comes down there.
Really my work bench is always pretty clean, I was just working on someones bow. 
You have a great looking shop.


----------



## TWM_99

Your mounts and hides down there look pretty sweet though!


----------



## TWM_99

ttt


----------



## hylander

TWM_99 said:


> Nice press! Ultra Press? What kind of sight is that on your bow. I'm sure the Mrs. doesn't like you using the kitchen! (if there is a Mrs.)



Thanks; It is a my copy of the Ultra Press.
That is my old PSE Mongoose site, I now have a Spot Hogg  
And the Mrs. likes it on the table, that way I'm in the house with the family.


----------



## TWM_99

Yeah I guess it is better than you outside in the garage all day


----------



## NY911

> GREAT SIGN!!!!!!!


----------



## TWM_99

Another one of those GREAT signs


----------



## TWM_99

ttt


----------



## TWM_99

anymore?


----------



## TWM_99

NYBowhunter911 I like the brick column with all the pics.


----------



## NY911

Thanks


----------



## Brown Hornet

I can't beleave none of you noticed Nino's one of a kind Hoyt arrow bucket/trash can......:wink:


----------



## bowtroll

WOW Guys...thanks for the comments and diggin up my pics...I have not been around the site for a while...Just got on to check the Vegas scores and saw this...I have not been shooting because of a torn ROTATOR  I really dont have any new pics to post...
The target on the floor as well as the Martin logo I hand painted...
All the stuff is just 20 years of Archery addiction...
The latest things I have built are a paper tuning rack and a new (old barn roof ) ceiling in part of the trophy room...
The range is exactly 21 yds...It was the reason I bought this house...cut the back of the garage off to make the shop...I have 6 more mounts to add to the collection so I will post some pics later.


----------



## TWM_99

bowtroll said:


> WOW Guys...thanks for the comments and diggin up my pics...I have not been around the site for a while...Just got on to check the Vegas scores and saw this...I have not been shooting because of a torn ROTATOR  I really dont have any new pics to post...
> The target on the floor as well as the Martin logo I hand painted...
> All the stuff is just 20 years of Archery addiction...
> The latest things I have built are a paper tuning rack and a new (old barn roof ) ceiling in part of the trophy room...
> The range is exactly 21 yds...It was the reason I bought this house...cut the back of the garage off to make the shop...I have 6 more mounts to add to the collection so I will post some pics later.


Your shop is SWEET!!!! Someday.......................sorry about the torn rotator. Hope you heal up quick


----------



## D45

Here are some pics of the shop in my basement:

"Mathews Street Archery"
View from my driveway:










I have two kitchen countertops, both about 8' long.

I currently only have two shop lights over one area, I need to buy two more. The basement is fully heated and has 8 of the single bulb light fixtures.

I have an Apple Pro Parrallel Press, Apple A1 PRO saw, RS Vise, Pro Chrono Chronograph w/ indoor light kit, paper testing/tuner stand, Spot Hogg Laser Tuner, EZ Eye Laser Tuner, Blazer Fletching Jig, and too many other tools, items, and accessories.

I have a stereo with 4 speakers and I am currenly mounting and installing a small tv for viewing pleasures  

I am trying to mount my camcorder into the ceiling, so I can watch my form and arrow flight on the tv. I also monitor, listen, and record the noise level on different setups with a digital decibel meter.

The white countertop has a older vise and this is where I do most of my firearm cleaning and arrow fletching. The cabinets hold most of my hunting items, scents, clothes wash, cleaning supplies, etc.

I have 5 shelving units to help organize the choas and two filing cabinets for hunting documents and paperwork. I also have a 5 gal air tank to blow off out the shafts when I an done cutting them up.

I have 4 targets, with a max 20 yard shot, 10 yards and 20 yards is marked on the floor. I am saving up for the 4'x4' tall BLOCK  






































An old York and Hoyt Tenacity II:











Shop Pics, from down range:



















Chrono/Paper Tuner:



















One older (5 months ago) shot of my house, before the pvc fence, sod, and sprinkler system:











I am thinking about putting some carpeting down this spring in the larger area, covering the 2 yard shooting lane.

I have a ton more pics if anyone wants some specific shots, let me know!


----------



## TWM_99

Wow looks Great!!


----------



## D45

TWM_99 said:


> NYBowhunter911 I like the brick column with all the pics.


Heck with the pics on the brick column.

Did you see the chic on the lid of the tool chest cabinet!

:icon_1_lol:


----------



## OhioHunter88

I noticed when i looked at it that it is up side down...


----------



## wkywtkiller

I don't believe I've ever been so jealous. . .


----------



## TWM_99

haha

ttt


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

Here is mine


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

And here are my bow presses ...


----------



## TWM_99

very nice


----------



## NY911

D45 said:


> Heck with the pics on the brick column.
> 
> Did you see the chic on the lid of the tool chest cabinet!
> 
> :icon_1_lol:



Yep......she's one lucky lady........and today's the day!:wink:


----------



## pseman

*DthByHot*

I knew you must be a Carolina boy as soon as I saw the Earnhardt pic on the wall!


Dthbyhoyt(not Dthbyhot)


----------



## TWM_99

pseman said:


> I knew you must be a Carolina boy as soon as I saw the Earnhardt pic on the wall!
> 
> 
> Dthbyhoyt(not Dthbyhot)


and he has a Jr. clock


----------



## ToxDoc

*A Work In Progress*

Still tryin to figure how to post pics. Here is my Archery area along one wall of my shop. No new bows, but I've just gotten back into it. I've been looking at Martin, Matthews and Hoyt. My sons are starting to be interested, so the collection will probably grow. I've been looking at the Martin Cheetah packages for the boys. 

The chrony didn't make it in the picture, it arrived after the shot, but ya seen one and ya seen 'em all. right?


----------



## TAYLOR CO.

D45 said:


> Heck with the pics on the brick column.
> 
> Did you see the chic on the lid of the tool chest cabinet!
> 
> :icon_1_lol:


Yeah that was the 1st thing that I saw! :wink:


----------



## TWM_99

Looks nice ToxDoc!


----------



## BowtechAndy

D45 said:


> Heck with the pics on the brick column.
> 
> Did you see the chic on the lid of the tool chest cabinet!
> 
> :icon_1_lol:



I did, but didn't want to be the only perv here so now that I ain't the only one....How about a closer look Dan???????


----------



## NY911

Rule #1 of Super Stardom.........leave 'em wanting more!


----------



## farm13

*old thread*

ttt


----------



## widebear

*bump*

ttt for bowhunter


----------



## SMichaels

This thread should really be titled something more appropriate like "How to make me jealous". Keep the pictures rolling, it's nice to get ideas for my future home workshop.


----------



## mdewitt71

*Bump*

Alright I know there is more out there..................


----------



## bevins587

Some nice home shops!


----------



## cgbowhunter

These home shops are too clean, my bench looks like a grenade went off. But those are some really nice set ups.


----------



## pnydeer

*Shop in progress!*

As we speak, it is being drywalled! Will post more pictures when we are done. Here is some pictures of it roughed in.

1. New out of the box Sure-loc press
2. View from inside archery shop
3. Spare bedroom
4. View from shooting area to back stop (19.5 yard range)
5. View from back stop back to end of range


----------



## pnydeer

More Pics! The bedroom is for the guys who drink to much at the bar and can't drive home!:darkbeer:

1. View of Bar
2. Different view of the shop
3. Different view of Bar
4. family room 
5. 19.5 yd. View of Range 

I am going to have leagues in April! Have to get use out of the bar sometime!


----------



## rangerunner

heres one pic


----------



## rangerunner

pic 2


----------



## rangerunner

pic 3


----------



## 2 Ultras

Hey rangerunner, you gotta drop yourself in from above to work in there?


----------



## Scablands

*Basement shop*

http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m203/heartland_2006/IMG_0557.jpg
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m203/heartland_2006/IMG_0560.jpg

http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m203/heartland_2006/IMG_0559.jpg
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m203/heartland_2006/IMG_0558.jpg
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m203/heartland_2006/IMG_0561.jpg
I can only shoot about ten yards. For some reason I can't seem to just transfer the pictures.


----------



## lx12ringer

bow shop


----------



## lx12ringer

another


----------



## rangerunner

2 Ultras said:


> Hey rangerunner, you gotta drop yourself in from above to work in there?


kinda crowded but it works,,it does have a door,,LOL but had to do some croppin to get pic to work,,,


----------



## Scablands

Trying again. Hey it worked this time thanks to my wife!


----------



## hilltophunter

Here is my work in progress: not super equipped but its getting there.


----------



## SCDeerSlayer

I am close to getting mine done. I have been working on it for a while now. I will try to get some pics tomorrow sometime. Great shops so far. I know some pro shops that would be envious of some of these guys shops.:tongue: 
Robbie


----------



## bryanmhoff

ttt- Let's see some more, great thread


----------



## teambringit1

awesome thread guys, I will post pics when I get back home!


----------



## bryanmhoff

ttt


----------



## nebling

*My quiet getaway!!!*

Here's my little shop in the basement. My wife's happy I cleaned the workbench. I'm happy I did too! Now I just need to get more Archery Tools!!!!


----------



## nebling

ttt


----------



## Bowhunter53

Heres What We now call the Archery Room Used To be called the Old Section.
Mounts are scattered throughout the house:wink:


----------



## deadx

Just took these pics of my range in my house.


----------



## Gripwerks

deadx said:


> Just took these pics of my range in my house.


:mg: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Greg

LUCKY MAN!!!:wink:


----------



## WEATHERBY460

Built my house 2 years ago. Ranch style. I did take into consideration an archery range. The upstairs flowed together perfectly. I have plenty of clearence in the basement also. I will finish it in the next 5 years, for now I have plenty of room upstairs. Very safe way to shoot because of the way the stairs come down. I could have done a walkout or stairs from my garage, but chose not to because of security reasons. I am still glad I didn't do that. Alot of people love a walkout, but for some reason I don't care for them.


----------



## deerheaven

Deadx and Weatherby460 that is so awsome...:thumbs_up


----------



## deadx

The walls on all sides are concrete and arrow flight is easy to observe due to the unique light patterns observable on the floor. Also the ceiling is 10 feet high. No tips of bow limbs hanging up in the rafters here! It is so nice to be able to tune a bow to perfection without traveling to a range somewhere and putting up with all the frustration waitng for some people who like to shoot a dozen arrows before going down to collect them.


----------



## WEATHERBY460

Wall to wall is 25 yards, so I have comfy true 20 yard range. I actually do most of my practice shooting at 15 yards. I seem to shoot more deer at 15<.

After seeing deadx finished basement, gives me the urge to finish mine sooner.

Looks good!


----------



## killer7

*Deadx*

What is the 400 on the ceiling? That is one awsome shop. I can only dream of a shop like yours and Weatherby460's


----------



## nebling

deadx said:


> Just took these pics of my range in my house.




All I can Say Is "WOW" You Da Man!!


----------



## deadx

killer7 said:


> What is the 400 on the ceiling? That is one awsome shop. I can only dream of a shop like yours and Weatherby460's



It is a remote controlled shot timer clock like you see on the line at Vegas or the Nationals, etc. I can set it to count down from 4:00 to 0 minutes with each second shown on the clock or 2:30 to 0 like it would at Vegas. :wink:


----------



## deadx

WEATHERBY460 said:


> Wall to wall is 25 yards, so I have comfy true 20 yard range. I actually do most of my practice shooting at 15 yards. I seem to shoot more deer at 15<.
> 
> After seeing deadx finished basement, gives me the urge to finish mine sooner.
> 
> Looks good!


Actually the "L" shaped range is on the same floor as my house(one level ranch). I walk through my garage to get to it and it is 24 yards long by 16 feet wide and has a large shop area as you can see from the pics( about 1400 sq feet total). The house is situated in a little valley on 8.88 acres and has a FITA range outside and soon will have a 14 target field range and 3D course for ranging practice. The hills behind the house are very steep and will make an excellent course for field shooting. I still have lots of work to do on the outside range. I am in this game for the long haul.


----------



## mdewitt71

*bringing it back up to the top......*

Updated pic with my new Cabelas Arrow Saw. :wink:


----------



## Bosty2

DEADX..........WOW I am in awe!!!!

That is one Heck of a shop/range!!!!!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

deadx said:


> Actually the "L" shaped range is on the same floor as my house(one level ranch). I walk through my garage to get to it and it is 24 yards long by 16 feet wide and has a large shop area as you can see from the pics( about 1400 sq feet total). The house is situated in a little valley on 8.88 acres and has a FITA range outside and soon will have a 14 target field range and 3D course for ranging practice. The hills behind the house are very steep and will make an excellent course for field shooting. I still have lots of work to do on the outside range. I am in this game for the long haul.


You raised the bar and set the standard, wow is right, you did an awesome job! If that is not an archer's basement I don't know what is!!  Simply put....its AWESOME!!! :grin:


----------



## kulprit

:bump2:


----------



## TomR

It's not much now, but it will be after I tackle my other home improvement projects..........I plan on putting up a wall with french doors to close off a dedicated space for the shop..........5 year plan........


----------



## CA_Rcher12

*subscribed to this thread.*

Very nice shops guys, keep 'em coming I'll post mine when my mom gets back from vacation with the camera...


----------



## bow duke ny

WOW!!!!!!!!!!Nice shops...................:mg:


----------



## TimZim

Here is my shop that I just finished! I will post pics of range later!


----------



## TimZim

Opps forgot pics!


----------



## tylerolsen12

nice shops guys they look awesome


----------



## frog gigger

Here's mine.


----------



## NY911

frog gigger said:


> Here's mine.



Sweet dude!~

Can we see more pics with more detail...I like alot!:darkbeer:


----------



## kulprit

:bump2:


----------



## CA_Rcher12

*No BS....*

Note the arrow box on the right. :thumbs_up

:behindsof


----------



## CoyoteHunter

Lets give this a :bump: there has to more home shops outthere


----------



## J-Daddy

mdewitt71 said:


> Here is mine in my Government Quarters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day when I own a home, I will have a full spread :tongue:



Dang, mdewitt71 is my kinda people...Bowshop in the house, RC Trucks laying around and I think I spot a Bob Long Intimidator on the shelf back there...
Touche' mdewitt, Touche'....


----------



## J-Daddy

Oh, DeadX, can I move in with you???? My wife wouldnt miss me anyway I'm sure.

I would post pics of my bowroom but right now it just looks like the MossyOak Wharehouse exploded in there so it's just a huge, camo mess.


----------



## Maybee-R

My son moved out. so this is what i did to his bedroom. A picture board and arrow saw should finish it off.:wink:


----------



## ShootingABN!

nice shops:wink:


----------



## tdf6997

*Home shop items*

Some of you guys have awesome shops. Where do you get those archery banners at? Again great pics!!!!


----------



## jkkfam89

D45 said:


> Heck with the pics on the brick column.
> 
> Did you see the chic on the lid of the tool chest cabinet!
> 
> :icon_1_lol:


No but i saw the crossbow!:teeth:


----------



## tdf6997

*Arrow holder*

also looking for pics or ideas of how to hold/display arrrows after i make them.....................


----------



## HartShot

Let's give this a :bump2:
There has to be more out there


----------



## NY911

jkkfam89 said:


> No but i saw the crossbow!:teeth:



NO X-Bows in MY House thanks!


----------



## Justin17

ttt


----------



## kulprit

:bump2:


----------



## jdawg240

My Man cave..Still working on details..


----------



## ShootingABN!

*Home set up turned??????*

























Something new in March.........


----------



## Line cutter775

deadx said:


> Just took these pics of my range in my house.


If you can claim me on your taxe's can i be your son?


----------



## ShrpShooter

*Awsome*



deadx said:


> Just took these pics of my range in my house.


I wish i had this in my house. I would never leave. Nice set up


----------



## ranger56528

Here is my shop right after I finished it.Its a little more full now.


----------



## ranger56528




----------



## ranger56528




----------



## ranger56528




----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT

here's my everything bench. working on bow, cleaning guns and fixing general stuff.....


----------



## hawk4932

Great Idea for a thread. I don't have any pictures as I am still working on my shop (in the basement). I now have a few more ideas thanks to those who posted. I would also like to see some more shops of members out there. Great stuff, keep it coming.


----------



## thrill_seeker

Looks like alota good ideas if i ever make my own work bench :embara:


----------



## mdewitt71

thrill_seeker said:


> Looks like alota good ideas if i ever make my own work bench :embara:


exactly........"right click and save" brother. :wink:


----------



## 07 brute

A few of my shop


----------



## tdf6997

*My man cave!*

Here is what I have so far, waiting on a recently purchased arrow saw


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G

*Wow Dead X*



deadx said:


> Just took these pics of my range in my house.


THATS SOME VISION YOU HAD TO CREATE AND EXECUTE THIS IN YOUR CRIB. I DONT IMAGINE MANY PEOPLE HAVE AS SLICK A SET UP AS YOURS. MY HATS OFF TO YOU BRO !!!!! ALL IN CAPITAL LETTERS TO STRESS HOW AWESOME IT IS TO SEE !!!!


----------



## muzzy90

my man garage


----------



## logman72

my archery / gun/ fly tying corner of the basement


----------



## logman72

another view


----------



## BOW GUY

*my range & shop*

still under construction


----------



## BOW GUY

few more


----------



## okiedog

Here are a few pics from around the inside of my little work shop.:wink:
































































The closet I built out there is fully lined with cedar and sealed up nicely for my camo:wink:


----------



## hutchies

And my wife says I have too much stuff..........I'm bringing her by your shop next time I'm thru Ada.


----------



## Kstigall

Some of you guys are entirely TOOOO organized. I still have my treestand lying on the floor................


----------



## ciscokid

Awesome thread... I have been trying to figure out how to arrange my woodshop/garage/bow shop for months now.


Thanks guys!


----------



## Treething

*heres my man cave*

Heres a few pics of my man cave. still waiting on a few banners from my pro shop.


----------



## tdf6997

*The seat!*

Where di u get the bowtech seat? Very nice shop!!!!:wink:


----------



## Camo Boy

bumb 
let's see some more, giving me some good ideas for mine


----------



## illbowhunter

Love your set of wheels. :wink:


----------



## Viper69

Heres mine..


----------



## Viper69

Another


----------



## seminolewind

Where do you all get those banners I would love to have a Bowtech one for my office?


----------



## BOW GUY

call your favoite manufacture they might send you one... or for a fee


----------



## BowOnly

*BowOnly's Modest Setup*

Here is mines, I have it ALL in my apartment's livingroom! Nice to be single... Sometimes!:RockOn::RockOn:


----------



## Walker40

deadx said:


> Just took these pics of my range in my house.


:mg::mg:
Wow . . that's all I gotta say.


----------



## Treething

tdf6997 said:


> Where di u get the bowtech seat? Very nice shop!!!!:wink:


Thanks; I still have alot of work to do on it but its comming around.

Those are just BowTech decals on some old bar stools we had around the house.


----------



## bobbyjewell

ttt


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Walker40 said:


> :mg::mg:
> Wow . . that's all I gotta say.


Yep! Thought the same thing, hands down the coolest indoor "home" range I have ever seen!! 

Awesome! Simply awesome!!


----------



## SET THE HOOK

heres mine, chronograph and arrow saw on the way. eventually will put a drop ceiling in....someday! love my man room great place to get away from the wife and dogs.


----------



## Viper69

Mine!


----------



## G.O.A.T.

*It's a start !*

Gotta start with something. :wink:


----------



## 1cbr_guy

It's a great start!


----------



## Bweger

Mine is still a work in progress. I have an old barn that was turned into a shop so I am converting it into an archery shop. i will post picks when I get it set up.


----------



## MidwestJ

*in progress*

My work in progress...

This isn't my long term home (Lord willing) so I don't know if I'll add much more but once I get to where I'm goin...I'll add more like a draw board and peg board. 

May even add a chrono.


----------



## alpinebowman

Here are the picks of my room. It only needs a few more odds and ends. I just got a bow scale today and a nice target to do some tuning is needed.


----------



## deerjunkie




----------



## 12 Killer

ttt


----------



## SET THE HOOK

ttt, for the guy wanting to see home shops


----------



## Big_tojo

Man This Is A Awesome Thread!!!!!!! Lets keep this goin guys!!!!!!!


----------



## MysticFlight

BUMP to the top. Im getting some great ideas for when I get ready to redo mine. Get some pics on here ths weekend of my literal cave (short basement)


----------



## MysticFlight

Heres my "cave" shop for now. Now that I'm divorced maybe I will turn my 2 1/2 car garage into my shop!!


----------



## MHansel

*Archery Bench*

I think I've got a pic in here already, but I've added some more stuff:wink:


----------



## teambringit1

great pics dudes...they inspire me to do even more than I have already!


----------



## J-Daddy

Small, but here it is=
























I still need to add a bowscale and a few other small things, but I have all my fletching stuff, arrow saw & Omni Press setup now.


----------



## pete11

ttt


----------



## southern_rebel

BowTech_Shooter said:


> I was checkin them out too. I have an S-Maxx and Revo...Fun times!!!


when i saw em i thought wow....makes me wanna get mine out but i need new shocks....its also up for sale w/everything i have for it


----------



## tylerolsen12

great pics guys keep themd coming


----------



## J-Daddy

southern_rebel said:


> when i saw em i thought wow....makes me wanna get mine out but i need new shocks....its also up for sale w/everything i have for it


I use to have a badarse Revo that I raced, OS .18TZ engine, bunch of carbon fiber parts, 1/8th scale buggy wing....Thing was wicked fast for a small block truck. Then I had an HPI Savage basher all tricked out with a WASP .26 bigblock on it, it would rip the hubs out of the wheels it had so much torque and eat differentials if you werent carefull with it....Things are a blast to play with but a money pit at the same time.


----------



## kulprit

Bump


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Just a little bench with some goodies I have! :wink:


----------



## kulprit

Back to the top


----------



## 18javelin

Still adding to it, I no longer drive that 20 miles to the shop for the last 2 years i have saved myself alot of Cash. :wink:


----------



## kulprit

BUMP for more ideas


----------



## hoytrdye

*home shop*

everyone has disappointed-except for two of you with the pictures of the other sex in The MAN cave!!!


----------



## hoytrdye

*updates*

Ttt


----------



## bull33dog

Alot of nice looking shops


----------



## bow duke ny

ttt


----------



## Big_tojo

Bump!!! Lets Keep This Going Guys!!!!! Great Thread!!!!!


----------



## bow duke ny

ttt:darkbeer:


----------



## brian1966

here's mine


----------



## mattcraighead

Here is mine
























I run a small backyard bowshop in order to pay for my hobby, and help other people get into archery.


----------



## Glooscap

*My "Happy Place"*


----------



## redneckarcher29

Very Nice, Keep them coming!!!


----------



## jamaro

Hey Guys...
We recently did a podcast on building your own home bowshop... Follow this link and press play...

http://www.bowcast.com/content/view/272/57/

You can also see the supporting blog at this address...

http://www.bowcast.com/component/op...eating-you-own-home-bow-shop-.html/Itemid,70/

Take Care
Jason


----------



## BIGMO_13

ttt


----------



## kulprit

Bump


----------



## la.basscat

*Garage storage converted*

Great escape


----------



## kulprit

BUMP:shade:


----------



## thrill_seeker

ttt


----------



## redneckarcher29

la.basscat said:


> Great escape
> 
> View attachment 473666


Thats awesome, must be nice


----------



## andy stowe

TWM_99 said:


> Wow looks Great!!


nice looking shop.


----------



## BHamrtime

nice looking shops guys, your wifes must be great, my wife wouldnt let me have half that stuff lol


----------



## daver9

Here is the current workbench...










:darkbeer: anyone? 

need to get some updated pics of the super secret man cave


----------



## killerloop

*room*

Just need the power and boiler for floor heat, and lights, insulation. and I'll be set to shoot


----------



## killerloop

*room*

The start


----------



## killerloop

*room*

Before I knew where to put it


----------



## killerloop

*room*

after I bulldozed the trees


----------



## killerloop

Had to have a driveway


----------



## killerloop

longer driveway needed with culvert


----------



## killerloop

Now someones in trouble,, who parked all the junk in my shooting range???


----------



## redneckarcher29

WOW KILLERLOOP, Thats awesome, How many lanes will that be?


----------



## redneckarcher29

killerloop said:


> Now someones in trouble,, who parked all the junk in my shooting range???


Yea, Thats got to go


----------



## BigBucks125

freakin awesome thread.... I'm jealous!


----------



## killerloop

ONE big one for ME,,,,lol

Might be able to squeeze a buddy in the corner though....lol


----------



## killerloop

*shop*

done


----------



## bow duke ny

TTT Fantastic!!!


----------



## NocBuster

ttt


----------



## SplitBrow189

im working on mine. im only 15, and wait till you guys see mine. itll be pretty nice for a kid. its in my basement. its kinda done but in stead of solid wood work benches i have 2 tables but they dont match and they are un even heights. im in the process of building nice work benches rigfht now. any one know where i can get banners?


----------



## bow duke ny

ttt


----------



## Supermag

I have bought a couple of banners off of ebay but you may just be able to talk the pro shop owner into giving you some.


----------



## easton400

Hers mine!


----------



## killerloop

logman72 said:


> my archery / gun/ fly tying corner of the basement


Even has a fax.... NICE


----------



## killerloop

okiedog said:


> Here are a few pics from around the inside of my little work shop.:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The closet I built out there is fully lined with cedar and sealed up nicely for my camo:wink:


way to many hammers


----------



## killerloop

deadx said:


> Just took these pics of my range in my house.


ah,,,ahh amazing (love it)


----------



## OH_Hunter24

There are some awesome Man-caves in this thread! I can't wait to get out of school and get my own place and build a shop of my own.


----------



## killerloop

OH_Hunter24 said:


> There are some awesome Man-caves in this thread! I can't wait to get out of school and get my own place and build a shop of my own.


Okiedog has plenty of hammers you can borrow, and start buildin,,,

I've never in my life seen that many hammers in one spot except Home Depo


----------



## geekster

Here is part of mine


----------



## nolejoel

well ??? where is it???/


----------



## SplitBrow189

Here is mine...


----------



## BulletProof

ttt


----------



## CharlieX3

Ttt


----------



## okiedog

killerloop said:


> Okiedog has plenty of hammers you can borrow, and start buildin,,,
> 
> I've never in my life seen that many hammers in one spot except Home Depo



That is no where near all the hammers I own, just the ones I grap often:wink:. My dad was a contractor for years, and I built houses for a couple of years. Now I manage a Ace Hardware store, been with the same company for 16+ years so I have collected a few.:darkbeer:


----------



## e-manhunt

Mine is in the trunk of my car . . . or on the bed of the truck . . . or in the living room when my wife isn't home.


----------



## archeryhistory

Get Your Company Banner on ARCHERY TALK 800,000 Hits Per Day ($4 day) 
________________________________________
806,000 in ONE DAY -ARCHERY TALK CAN HELP YOU SELL PRODUCTS or SERVICE- Support Site 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Archery Talk traffic has increased 20% in the last month. 806,00 page views in one day. The banner costs have not been increased. It is THE BEST BUY in advertising.
BANNER COST (For the FULL YEAR) IS ABOUT THE COST OF A 1/3 PAGE MAGAZINE AD.
CALL TODAY 1-740-215-2242
The leading site – The best deal in advertising ever.
Advertisers are allowed to have
ACTIVE LINKS FROM EVERY POST YOU OR ANYONE MAKES

Example post
Just got my new PSE bow – Test shot today and ready for tournament.
(show picture)
PSE Pro Staff Shooter
www.pse-archery.com

Archery Talk continues to grow at a rapid rate. Due to the demand from companies wanting their products to be advertised on the site we added the center banner in 2008 that, as the other banners, rotates through all the sites on the system.
Prices for banners is still the best buy of any advertising
Archery Talk has over 600,000 hits per day - #1 archery site on the 
internet and one of the largest forums of any kind.
Example – actual figures
December 9th 
623,385 page views
370,194 unique views
We have banner positions available – Also combination packages
Contact us today. Your banner will rotate on 
www.archerytalk.com
www.archeryhistory.com
www.archerytalkauctions.com
www.archerychat.com
www.archeryblogs.com
www.archerytalkTV.com
All for around 4 dollars per day. 
Upper banner 124.58 month (under year contract)
Center and bottom banner $166.25 month (under year contract)
(when you buy 2 banners your banner will come up twice as much)
Link to rates page 
http://www.archeryhistory.com/advert...dvertising.htm

A full year on the Archery Talk system is less than a 1/3 page ad in an archery magazine. 
We will also make the banner for you at no charge.

Contact
Shawn Hatem
Advertising manager
[email protected]
1-740-215-2242

Customer Service
Sonja Baer
[email protected] 
1-509-525-4387

Archery Talk
Archers Helping Archers


----------



## Special K719

ttt


----------



## Special K719

anyone else?


----------



## Matt / PA

Wow a blast from the past.......mine has become a little more cluttered since page 1 shortly after I built it. 



















Fly tying area in the corner


----------



## eyebrowcounter

deadx said:


> Just took these pics of my range in my house.


WOW very,very nice...really


----------



## kravguy

Matt / PA said:


> Wow a blast from the past.......mine has become a little more cluttered since page 1 shortly after I built it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fly tying area in the corner


Some nice additions since I was there Matt:thumbs_up

Not sure what your secrets are to be able to have so many nice toys and free time to tie up flys.


----------



## jbuttolph

up top


----------



## bow duke ny

Great pix, Thanks for putting them up...


----------



## MGH-PA

Curious. Do any of you guys have your shops in the same area as woodworking equipment? Do you have any issues with dust control and your archery components? I know if you have a sufficient DC system, it shouldn't be a problem, but I'm curious. My first house I just bought has a great workshop, but I'm contemplating doubling it with my archery shop and woodworking equipment, or moving the archery equipment down into the barn on the property.


----------



## young_bull44

deadx said:


> Just took these pics of my range in my house.


Alright, that just not even fair. You can't be married... :tongue:


----------



## Shadow Tracker

How are you guys getting those bowtech banners!!!!:mg:


----------



## Pizonarcher

Shadow Tracker said:


> How are you guys getting those bowtech banners!!!!:mg:


I have been trying to get one for years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:secret: You just have to be on Bowtech / Diamond Corporate Staff to get one Right Matt


----------



## mo/casino

*shops*

lots of very nice shops thanks for sharing


----------



## gilbertorange

I have seen enough i want a shop.:lol3:


----------



## CharlieX3

Nothing fancy.....still working on it.


----------



## illbowhunter

CharlieX3 said:


> Nothing fancy.....still working on it.


That doesn't qualify as a home shop.

*IT'S TOO CLEAN! *:lol3:


----------



## CharlieX3

illbowhunter said:


> That doesn't qualify as a home shop.
> 
> *IT'S TOO CLEAN! *:lol3:


Have kids.......if I want my stuff to stay in one place I have no choice but to put it away!


----------



## heavyDARTS

Here is mine. Just built it the other day. Its a work in progress.


----------



## bratlabs

Heres my cave, also have a 15 yard lane.










Bow bench










Arrow bench 










My favorite tool


----------



## CharlieX3

Nice workspace/hang out!


----------



## thrill_seeker

ttt


----------



## bratlabs

CharlieX3 said:


> Nice workspace/hang out!


Thanks. Its where I hide from the wife:rant::fear::biggrin1:


----------



## bloodtrail1

bratlabs said:


> Thanks. Its where I hide from the wife:rant::fear::biggrin1:



Yep.......Nice setup! 
I sure could use a nice place like that for hiding from my wife also!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Hosscoller

deadx said:


> Just took these pics of my range in my house.


Oh yeah, I'm positive................ I hate you............... very nice set up, but I still hate you..............:greenwithenvy:


----------



## timmy96815

I wish I had a shop


----------



## Mr. Burns

ok, i will play in on this one!!


----------



## Mr. Burns

ok, i will play in on this one!!


----------



## DXTBIKER

Mr. Burns said:


> ok, i will play in on this one!!


I think you need a few more bows, wow. Just kiddin. nice set up


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

DXTBIKER said:


> I think you need a few more bows, wow. Just kiddin. nice set up


Im not thinking that, that is a home shop. see all the little price tags on teh bows. or maybe he has an archery shop in his home??? Still nice setup regardless


----------



## Fire&Ice

Here is my "Happy place"


----------



## bow duke ny

Awesome Love the pics. Gotta get mine on some day>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## CantCMe

bratlabs said:


> My favorite tool







What brand of press is that?


----------



## badluckmike

My shop and 15 yd.range.


----------



## NY911

badluckmike said:


> My shop and 15 yd.range.


Perfect.


----------



## DXTBIKER

TWM_99 said:


> I ENVY YOU _bowtroll_ !!!!!!





I envy bowtroll, that's the best home shop Ive ever seen.


----------



## MNBowhunter300

Mr. Burns said:


> ok, i will play in on this one!!


How is that a home archery shop? Looks more like Sportsmans's Choice where you hang out all the time.


----------



## MNBowhunter300

LtlRushnArchr30 said:


> Im not thinking that, that is a home shop. see all the little price tags on teh bows. or maybe he has an archery shop in his home??? Still nice setup regardless


Yeah its not his eiether lol


----------



## passinthrough12

nice shops


----------



## redneckarcher29

Very nice set-ups guys. Keep them coming.


----------



## tweedy306

yall have some nice set ups!


----------



## rjs

Here is my work in progress. I can shoot 17 yards from one corner of my "cave" to the other.


----------



## BigBuck88

*Here's mine!*

Its in the garage


----------



## Les K

Love the poster to the left of the stop sign!


----------



## Mr. Burns

MNBowhunter300 said:


> Yeah its not his eiether lol


it IS the shop I go to IN my hometown, where i work on ALL of my archery stuff! so, therefore, its home to me. i guess we have a different interpretation of what "home" shop is. the one I have in my house is much smaller, and alot more organized.


----------



## mitner

My lil 10' by 10' room in my garage.


----------



## MNBowhunter300

Mr. Burns said:


> it IS the shop I go to IN my hometown, where i work on ALL of my archery stuff! so, therefore, its home to me. i guess we have a different interpretation of what "home" shop is. the one I have in my house is much smaller, and alot more organized.


Thanks for clearing that up. Now you can remove your foot from your mouth and discontinue your lies.:wink:


----------



## Viper69

Mine!


----------



## peter94506

Here is my home shop in the corner of the garage. I'm still massing things I need.









My Apple Bow Press on wheels


----------



## Kstigall

:embara: You guys are neat................. My work area cleaned up is messy compared to most of the pics I've seen!


----------



## peter94506

Kstigall said:


> :embara: You guys are neat................. My work area cleaned up is messy compared to most of the pics I've seen!


I'm kind of neurotic that way. Everything has to be in it's place.:darkbeer:


----------



## needmoregear

Heres a couple of pictures of mine; i just started setting it up 2 weeks ago, a work in progress....


----------



## crazy4hunting

Love the pics. i will be setting mine up in awhile. Just got my brother in laws junk out of it. Small room so i gotta be smart how i set it up. Looking for a picture to paint on a wall, dont want any bow brands as those things change. any suggestions? rooms 8 by 12 if that helps.


----------



## DXTBIKER

*Mine is a work in progress*


----------



## Dreamer

TWM_99 said:


> Very cool.Like the idea of having a T.V. right there.


hmm I could see my trying to watch football and tinker w. broadheads at the same time... "honey where are the bandaids?????!?!?!?!?!?!?!"


----------



## wood181

*found a great thread*

Bump!


----------



## HCA Iron Mace

mitner said:


> My lil 10' by 10' room in my garage.
> 
> View attachment 567064
> 
> 
> View attachment 567065
> 
> 
> View attachment 567066


Is that a Bong in the back ground? LOL


----------



## aberg

You guys got some sweet shops!


----------



## Robin_Hood

*shope*

Hey guys im gonna be making my own little personal shop and i was wwondering what kind of counter tops do you guys use and were do you guys them??? Thanks, Kody


----------



## Robin_Hood

*ttt*



Robin_Hood said:


> Hey guys im gonna be making my own little personal shop and i was wwondering what kind of counter tops do you guys use and were do you guys them??? Thanks, Kody


anyone??


----------



## bcbow1971

Here is mine, at least part of it.....always a work in progress mor pics to come!!


----------



## PJMax

Just finished my shop. Got the very basics so far. Bowmaster Press, arrow saw, Bow vise, and peg board.


----------



## hunt123

How many yards to your target?


----------



## archerytech78

*Wow!!!*

Wow guy and gal these are all great home shops and it looks like some of you could go into buisness for yourself. Keep up the good work. Nice Shops.


----------



## PJMax

10 yards with a/c and heat for the winter. All I could manage, but it's enough to practice form and check out bow. I've got a level 40 yd and a 40 yd inclined shot in the front yard, also. So I'm having fun.


----------



## jbuttolph

Lets see some more


----------



## X-SHOOTER

Here is a picture of mine since it is cleaned up, posted at the beginning of this thread but it was messy then!


----------



## wood181

just getting set up in the shed, humble beginings!


----------



## jbuttolph

ttt - keep this one going.


----------



## jbuttolph

ttt


----------



## jst msd

here is mine.
http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2004-10/848028/Picture 001.jpg
http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2004-10/848028/Picture 002.jpg
http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2004-10/848028/Picture 007.jpg


----------



## jbuttolph

sweet mancave jst msd!


----------



## Archerynut008

Somehow i missed this thread. Here is what i recently did to my bedroom! The bed is on the other side. :teeth: Hey, it's the only space i got right now. :sad:


----------



## tdf6997

*Almost Done moving things around*

 Still a few things left to add.....what do ya think....:elch:


----------



## killerloop

*ceiling finally in*

finalaly got ceiling, panel hooked up, starting to insulate and will run lights this winter


----------



## Neuralgia

This is, by far, my favorite thread on AT!


----------



## tdf6997

*Keep this going*

I agree this is my fav thread on this site. I know there are more of you out there! Post up!:shade:


----------



## hunt123

killerloop said:


> finalaly got ceiling, panel hooked up, starting to insulate and will run lights this winter


What kind of ceiling panels are those?


----------



## ncbowhnter

*My work in progress*

Sure would like to have some of those fancy banners in mine!


----------



## killzone90

u all have alot nicer set up then what i do.


----------



## Chris/AL

killerloop said:


> finalaly got ceiling, panel hooked up, starting to insulate and will run lights this winter


Thats no shop, thats a warehouse! You gonna set up an entire 3d course in there or what?


----------



## tdf6997

*Ebay*

Do a search on ebay. I got most of mine from them...


----------



## ISOP&YJER

*My home archery shop 1957*

My basement shop taken in the Fall of 1957. Getting ready for the Wisconsin Bow Season with some High School buddies. Two of us still are avid Bowhunters. Friend on the left was killed in Viet Nam. I still have the Fred Bear Advertisement seen in the backround and and my Kodiak Special recurve.


----------



## mdewitt71

*Always a GREAT thread..............*
6 more months and I will have my own house to set up shop. :thumbs_up


----------



## NY911

mdewitt71 said:


> *Always a GREAT thread..............*
> 6 more months and I will have my own house to set up shop. :thumbs_up


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## za_boy

ttt for a great thread


----------



## JimPic

Some pic's of the mancave


----------



## pure havoc

Mine is in my heated 28X36 man cave , 10 yard shooting range . basically all the comforts of home


----------



## mdewitt71

I am really holding out till I retire and get my first house....
Only so many things you can do in Gov. housing but, here is my new bowress/draw station for my future "Man Cave":


----------



## killerloop

hunt123 said:


> What kind of ceiling panels are those?


regular steel like the outside is made of!


----------



## la.basscat

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1075960


----------



## killerloop

Chris/AL said:


> Thats no shop, thats a warehouse! You gonna set up an entire 3d course in there or what?


I hope to set up 2 lanes< should still have room for all my junk.
got some lights up and some outlets in openers are in. will get more pics next time i get out there to do more wiring.


----------



## za_boy

ttt


----------



## NY911

I cleaned/reorganized/added to mine..new press....some new critters...

Future plans include finishing the basement, wood on the walls...but for now this does the trick!


----------



## NY911

Why so small?


----------



## NY911

Ok....fixed!


----------



## NY911

S'More......

:darkbeer:


----------



## NY911

Last one...it is a work in progress..


----------



## CharlieX3

nice......very nice all!


----------



## mdewitt71

Anymore pics????????

Would love to see some small home shops that can accomodate a shooting lane. :darkbeer:


----------



## Neuralgia

Again, this must be the best AT thread ever.


----------



## jbuttolph

Neuralgia said:


> Again, this must be the best AT thread ever.


It certainly gets my vote :thumbs_up


----------



## icefishur96

Awesome shops guys!


----------



## killerloop

*lights a few anyhow*

like i said before> someone needs to get all their non archery stuff the heii out of here. have managed to get some outlets in 15 8' lights which i still need another 15 and 1 wall insulated and perlins up heres a pick, not going as fast as i like but hopefully after the first of the year i can gain some ground


----------



## StevenS

Pics


----------



## jhunter1

TWM_99 said:


> Looks nice Nino! Like your homemade Paper Tune you got there


Hey mine is the exact same!!


----------



## Michigan Bob

Man you guys have some great places. This is mine a simple shed in the back yard.


----------



## pure havoc

Michigan Bob said:


> Man you guys have some great places. This is mine a simple shed in the back yard.


NIce I used to have one just like it til I build my new garage onlything different was I put up r18 in the walls , lined then with 1/2" foam board added some power out there for my saw and box heater . Brings back alot of memories , its now a yard shed to keep my garage uncluttered


----------



## Stab

*Still in progress*

Still in progress


----------



## bowhntng4evr

*Workstations*

:shade:I am envious of TWM 99's setup. Does that make me a bad person? I have the room for a range out to 10 yards in my basement. My wife, though, won't let me use the living room, HaHaHa. TWM 99 has an awesome setup down there. I am thinking that when the kids are gone, I will do that to my basement. Our basement living room is 16'x32' with plenty of light. Keep up the great work on our archery work stations. Don't let anyone take away our right to hunt and bare arms.:angry:


----------



## bow duke ny

Great shops guys , awesome. Gives me great Ideas !!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Iceman2383

Here is mine...still shopping around for a press...what people don't see is the built in kegerator that is behind my bar :wink:


----------



## reezen11

mdewitt71 said:


> I am really holding out till I retire and get my first house....
> Only so many things you can do in Gov. housing but, here is my new bowress/draw station for my future "Man Cave":


nice press . have to think thats a sootballs press:thumbs_up


----------



## DXTBIKER

This is by far my favorite thread.........:darkbeer:


----------



## zhunter62

Wow is all i have to say, great shops.


----------



## hoytaddict

Here's mine. Not much, but its all I got.


----------



## weston2009

ttt


----------



## Hoosier bowman

bump!


----------



## CutTheLoop

Mine's to much of a mess for a picture...:embara:


But, I know right where everything is.:shade:


----------



## CPinWV

My getaway....


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Over the summer, I am finally going to clean out our barn! I am going to do this for my dad and in return, he is letting me (he will buy the lumber, block, and cement, etc...  )build a "man cave" out of concrete block inside our barn as an addition. I have already drawn up a few sets of plans for it and I can't wait to get started. And yes, our barn is enough of a mess the cleaning it will be a real "project." Hope I can get the whole thing done before school starts up again next year. I just can't wait. This will also give us a theft-proof place to keep our expensive machinery such as table saws, etc...


----------



## Hoosier bowman

ttt


----------



## Plyr58

Bump. Keep it going guys!


----------



## Christopher67

ttt


----------



## Hoosier bowman

ttt!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

ttt for the best AT thread ever!


----------



## huntsmuleys

Here is my favorite place in the house.


----------



## jlnel

dammm nice


----------



## Dreamer

ttt


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Dreamer said:


> ttt


x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aspirin Buster

Cool thread gang


----------



## Dreamer

ttt again for an awesome thread


----------



## snowcamp62




----------



## kodyrm

*wow*



shootstraight said:


> Here's a pic of my half of the garage, wife kicked me out of the family room.


 i am totally jelous. need a roomie


----------



## geckobros

Wife gave me permission to use a spare room recently so I am working on it :smile:

My humble home shop:


----------



## HC Archery

*keep'em coming..... this is really good stuff.

You guys have done some great work!!! *


----------



## NYWhitetail

I














think








you












all














suck. :wink::beer:


----------



## La Wildman

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## jakedesnake048

bump for great thread...i'm starting to build mine tonight - i have too much stuff for my "gun room" - time to start overflowing to the basement


----------



## Yamahog12

I have a decent one started but it's a mess! When I get it cleaned up, I'll post some pics. Too ashamed after seeing some of these!


----------



## Dreamer

Yamahog12 said:


> I have a decent one started but it's a mess! When I get it cleaned up, I'll post some pics. Too ashamed after seeing some of these!


no home shop is a bad shop


----------



## NSSCOTT

*bow mounts*



snowcamp62 said:


>



does anyone where i can get the hooks that screw into the stab. mount to display the bow like in the pic from snowcamp,or are they a home made mount.
thanks for any info.


----------



## NSSCOTT

ttt anyone


----------



## varmicon_qa

...


----------



## gridman

NSSCOTT said:


> does anyone where i can get the hooks that screw into the stab. mount to display the bow like in the pic from snowcamp,or are they a home made mount.
> thanks for any info.


my dealer uses the same type, he made his


----------



## jakedesnake048

i just built this workbench last night as i have overflowed from my "gun room" and am taking everything to the basement to centralize - gotta get a top for it still - what are you guys using MDF or hardboard or something ?


----------



## Kstigall

jakedesnake048 said:


> i just built this workbench last night as i have overflowed from my "gun room" and am taking everything to the basement to centralize - gotta get a top for it still - what are you guys using MDF or hardboard or something ?


I went to Lowes or Home Depot and got a damaged counter top. Found one pretty banged up and talked them into discounting it right much. Looks finished, smooth and cleans up well. Glue, paint or marker washes or scrapes off.


----------



## NY911

I got my counter tops from a gas station that was renovating their coffee bar...freebie!


----------



## 1955

My VERY humble shop. I just cleaned up the third bedroom/computer room, brought my pipe clamp press and the "former table saw tapering jig turned draw board" up and set them on a small table. And that...is my shop, so far.


----------



## 7designs

I am so jealous, I want an indoor range.


----------



## Christopher67

ttt for a great thread.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

I need to clean it up some!  I always seem to have some kind of project taking up space on my bench. 

Someday the plan is to finish my basement and organize all my stuff better.


----------



## 29innovator70

the stable


----------



## TWright33

ttt


----------



## mustang kid

This is good enough to be a sticky!!!
I wished I just had one 20 yard lane, would satisfy me greatly.


----------



## Dreamer

mustang kid said:


> This is good enough to be a sticky!!!



+1 who thinks this should be stuck!


----------



## Christopher67

Dreamer said:


> +1 who thinks this should be stuck!



I do!  :thumbs_up


----------



## NYWhitetail

Christopher67 said:


> I do!  :thumbs_up


definately!


----------



## Viper69

Hrs mine updated a little..


----------



## Skoalman

Here's mine.


----------



## Ignition kid

I'm really jealous, especially after 12 pages of home bow shops, mine is nothing comapred to those. My dad and I are improving ours, we going to nake a couple of tables for everything, from the multi-fletcher, bowpress, arrow say, and realoading table and for those that have an indoor range IN YOUR HOUSE, I'm extremely jealous, I would love to have an indoor range especially during the hot summers like now here in Florida. Seeing all of these makes me want to go outside and do something to improve on ours. If only I had the wood for the tables now, (I love to build stuff with wood, isn't that man's instinct or whatever to build and play with fire)
:wink:


----------



## Dreamer

snowcamp62 said:


>



unless you run a pro shop out of your basement I find it hard to believe these are all yours... 3 XTs including the demo model?!?


----------



## Hanover Hydro

still one of my favorite threads!


----------



## Dreamer

Hanover Hydro said:


> still one of my favorite threads!


mine too. I keep sending it to the top cause I have a feeling there's many more out there that haven't been posted yet. Plus the more pics I see the more ideas I get on what to add to mine


----------



## NY911

Some new pics of mine - I changed some stuff;


----------



## NY911

More...


----------



## Dreamer

NY911 said:


> Some new pics of mine - I changed some stuff;


liking the banners, and that's a nice buck!


----------



## NY911

Dreamer said:


> liking the banners, and that's a nice buck!


Thanks! That buck was killed by my Wife's grandfather 20 plus years ago in conneticut - he threw the rack out so I tookit and had it mounted on a cape of a buck I shot on his property in 2007:thumbs_up


----------



## ivacic

huntsmuleys said:


> Here is my favorite place in the house.
> View attachment 745885
> 
> 
> View attachment 745886
> 
> 
> View attachment 745887


nice muleys!!


----------



## NY911

On a side note - the framed green tee shirt that say TEAM WISCONSIN was worn in the Dream Season Couples series on TV by Vicki Sanger.:thumbs_up


----------



## Hanover Hydro

up for one more round just in case someone needs to add something.


----------



## Dreamer

been a while since we sent this one to the top...


----------



## double o

Hopefully in a couple of days ill e able to post a pic of my fiished shop; still under construction.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

lets bring an oldie but goodie back to the top


----------



## killerloop

killerloop said:


> finalaly got ceiling, panel hooked up, starting to insulate and will run lights this winter


getting further, heat goes in wed... thought I'd bring this old post to life again


----------



## killerloop

*complete*

finally done!!!!!!!!!


----------



## killerloop

*aaa*

drf


----------



## killerloop

*floor hear*

boiler


----------



## hunt123

killerloop said:


> drf


Looks like a pretty huge building. What do you use it for other than archery?


----------



## killerloop

hunt123 said:


> Looks like a pretty huge building. What do you use it for other than archery?


I co-own a underground utility company, we will have a semi,directional drill vac,backhoe and skid inside. and a few buddies always want to put their boats inside... as mine sits outside in the snow....
going to rethink this next year.. lol


----------



## Hoosier bowman

ttt


----------



## crazy4hunting

I will post some when I get home


----------



## crazy4hunting

my brother inlaw lived with us for awhile, and this room was full of his junk. finally got him and his junk out and made this into a bow room as i call it. works great for hiding from the wife as well. lol. even got a little fridge under the bench for some cold ones. then just outside this room is the back hall with the paper tuner in it, along with the target for tuning.


----------



## Christopher67

crazy4hunting said:


> my brother inlaw lived with us for awhile, and this room was full of his junk. finally got him and his junk out and made this into a bow room as i call it. works great for hiding from the wife as well. lol. even got a little fridge under the bench for some cold ones. then just outside this room is the back hall with the paper tuner in it, along with the target for tuning.



Nice!


----------



## DXTBIKER

Lets see some more home shops.............


----------



## Hanover Hydro

one more round.....Anyone??


----------



## cyclepath

I spent an hour looking at this thread. Some of the home shops are awsome, and expensive to say the least. I wish I was able to build me a shop but haven't got the space. I guess I can just look at some of the ones on here and dream. Great job guys!


----------



## Christopher67

Hanover Hydro said:


> one more round.....Anyone??


Sure, why not. :teeth:


----------



## asa1485

Well, mine looks like crap compared to some of the ones on here. But, it gets the job done. A little 8X10 on the back of the garage. A lot of the stuff can not be seen but, you guys get the idea. Will be moving soon and hopefully have more room so I can be neater with it . This is a great thread, let's keep it going.

View attachment 1040573
View attachment 1040572
View attachment 1040568
View attachment 1040569
View attachment 1040570
View attachment 1040571


----------



## BadgerT

Space is a concern for me and I already have the long walls of garage filled with handloading bench on one side and storage shelving on the other so I put this space saver fold up design on the end wall and casters on my press and vise cart for easy movabilty a small fridge in close proximity to help relieve any stress.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

Dthbyhoyt said:


> Here is mine


 Have moved my stuff into a new " Man Cave "
http://s978.photobucket.com/albums/ae264/ddthbyhoyt/Man Cave/


----------



## Bad-Company

Glad to see this one at the top. Lets keep it going!


----------



## Skeeter 58

Here's my eitty bitty shop.


----------



## Masked Marvel

I am looking to get my own bow press , what is a good and inexpensive unit which is not to big and easy to ship to Australia and easy to use by an absolute novice , it would not be used a lot but would save e a lot of trouble getting to the shop .

Denis


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

Some more stuff added to my Cave


----------



## Skeeter 58

I see some good ideas on here that I can use to enhance my home shop. 
Good thread.


----------



## asa1485

ttt


----------



## sanger2

Oh my gosh that shirt is too funny. How's your son? Rick has still been hunting....me, not so much. I've been busy with other things and going back to school Although we just took our son out for his first turkey hunt and he had great success. 
Anyway, nice to see that you kept the shirt.
Vicki Sanger


----------



## Hopperton

mdewitt71 said:


> Here is mine in my Government Quarters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day when I own a home, I will have a full spread :tongue:


I have RC cars as well. Too many.


----------



## Hopperton

ISOP&YJER said:


> My basement shop taken in the Fall of 1957. Getting ready for the Wisconsin Bow Season with some High School buddies. Two of us still are avid Bowhunters. Friend on the left was killed in Viet Nam. I still have the Fred Bear Advertisement seen in the backround and and my Kodiak Special recurve.


I hope I have memories like that in years to come.


----------



## Bad-Company

ttt


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

ttt!!!


----------



## Guest

I've got two shoe boxes and a kitchen table when it's empty. Someday....


----------



## asa1485

Nothing to brag about. Just a little 10X10 room. Just got it painted and started moving a few things in. Still got shelves, bow rack, poctures and banners to go. Along with a work table.


----------



## Lookinforlunker

Subscribed to add mine later


----------



## asa1485

Lookinforlunker said:


> Subscribed to add mine later


LOL.....Like the avatar


----------



## Lookinforlunker

I think that's one of yours? No Homer so Bart will do for now, just needed a Hoyt avatar now that I am rockin a AE


----------



## hooks

work in progress


----------



## asa1485

Yep. One of mine. Still one of my favorites. Congrats on the AE


----------



## Lookinforlunker

Thanx, waiting on strings but I hope to be shooting it early next week.


----------



## huntnfishnut

hooks said:


> work in progress


Awesome shop, hooks


----------



## Grim76

great shops !!!


----------



## Whaack

hooks said:


> work in progress


That's intense!


----------



## tjsdaname

I would post my shop, but is has nothing to do with archery lol....


----------



## asa1485

Nothing like some of the ones on here. But, I like it. Still a work in progress. Gotta get the banners, photos, bow racks up,,,,,,etc......But, here is an updated view.
Man that black box holds a lot of stuff that the TV is sitting on. You would not believe.


----------



## Lookinforlunker

Finally got some pics uploaded. It is a work in progress, still need carpet and some trim, O and more toys of course.


----------



## asa1485

Finally got the racks on the wall. I like doing mine this way as it takes all of the pressure off of the limbs and cams.


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

Lookinforlunker said:


> Finally got some pics uploaded. It is a work in progress, still need carpet and some trim, O and more toys of course.


Jealous...


----------



## Christopher67

Lookinforlunker said:


> Finally got some pics uploaded. It is a work in progress, still need carpet and some trim, O and more toys of course.





*Very Nice!* :thumbs_up


----------



## Evilsports

Wow! What a great thread and great looking shops. Thanks to whoever posted pictures.

So I've ordered my press, vise, and a whole pile of hand tools and levels and what not but I have a decision to make...

For you guys with shops already I'd appreciate your opinion:

I have the option of putting a shop in one side of our attached double garage. I'd have no worries about space and I'd be able to set up a close range target/paper rack etc. It's a decent size but I'd have to improve lighting and throw some heating out there. (Saskatchewan Canada)

My other option is turn our work out room in the basement into a mini indoor shop. (It's only called our work out room in "theory", Rome was also built on good intentions :tongue: ) This would be inside obviously, finished basement, decent lighting, less dust. The downside being the small size and the fact that I probably wouldn't have room/approval from my wife to set up and handy shooting tools.

Knowing what's involved with your own shops, which set up would be more appealing to you?

Also, I'm trying to compile a little list of ideas or starting points for my shop. Please feel free to add or ridicule any of mine:

-Solid wood work bench as opposed to steel.
-Powerful overhead lighting above the work bench.
*-Build bench and cabinets around press (Bow-A-Constrictor with floor stand), or bench mount press/draw assembly on its own piece of the bench?*
-Vice in an easily accessed somewhat central portion of the set up.
*-Have a separate arrow building "station" away from the main bench?*
*-Would you find it handy to have an articulating laptop/book arm somewhere central to the work station to keep books and computers out of the way?*








*-What, if anything, have you put on wheels/casters and found it to be invaluable?*

Thanks!
Kevin.


----------



## fletched

Here is my home shop.


----------



## Evilsports

Ttt






evilsports said:


> wow! What a great thread and great looking shops. Thanks to whoever posted pictures.
> 
> So i've ordered my press, vise, and a whole pile of hand tools and levels and what not but i have a decision to make...
> 
> For you guys with shops already i'd appreciate your opinion:
> 
> I have the option of putting a shop in one side of our attached double garage. I'd have no worries about space and i'd be able to set up a close range target/paper rack etc. It's a decent size but i'd have to improve lighting and throw some heating out there. (saskatchewan canada)
> 
> my other option is turn our work out room in the basement into a mini indoor shop. (it's only called our work out room in "theory", rome was also built on good intentions :tongue: ) this would be inside obviously, finished basement, decent lighting, less dust. The downside being the small size and the fact that i probably wouldn't have room/approval from my wife to set up and handy shooting tools.
> 
> Knowing what's involved with your own shops, which set up would be more appealing to you?
> 
> Also, i'm trying to compile a little list of ideas or starting points for my shop. Please feel free to add or ridicule any of mine:
> 
> -solid wood work bench as opposed to steel.
> -powerful overhead lighting above the work bench.
> *-build bench and cabinets around press (bow-a-constrictor with floor stand), or bench mount press/draw assembly on its own piece of the bench?*
> -vice in an easily accessed somewhat central portion of the set up.
> *-have a separate arrow building "station" away from the main bench?*
> *-would you find it handy to have an articulating laptop/book arm somewhere central to the work station to keep books and computers out of the way?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-what, if anything, have you put on wheels/casters and found it to be invaluable?*
> 
> thanks!
> Kevin.


----------



## olehemlock

That bowboss bow vise is a awesome bow vise. I have one just like it. I wish they still made them.


hooks said:


> work in progress


----------



## CarbonCop

ttt...

Not a lot of recent activity on this thread, so I'm hoping to revive it a bit. I'm about to begin setting up my gun/archery workspace and (aside from the great info already found here) would like to see if anyone else has ideas/photos to share.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## huntnfishnut

Starting demo on my basement. Going to finish off the main area into the quintessential man cave. Back room is going to be turned into a hunting storage/ archery work area. Building my arrow saw, have to get started on the press hopefully yet this winter. So much to do...


----------



## NY911

TTT - looking to see how you guys are incorporating draw boards into your set ups?


----------



## ullr88

ttt


----------



## NY911

Started a small addition yesterday...........................


----------



## NY911

ttt


----------



## colo_dually

Ain't got much more than a workbench myself, military moves every couple of years and apartment rental keep it that way.

I'll have to get a pic or so when I get time. This thread is great for ideas, and drawing plans.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Lets bring it back from the dead!


----------



## Ray knight

My basement:


----------



## 67raiders

heres mine


----------



## Ray knight

67raiders said:


> View attachment 1404160
> 
> heres mine


I like that!! Do you like your bow time machine as much as i do?


----------



## woodyw333

Here is mine.. Not much but it works for me..


----------



## foamslayer20

Ray knight said:


> My basement:


Very nice. Taking applications for roommates lol.


----------



## DanceswithDingo

huntsmuleys said:


> Here is my favorite place in the house.
> View attachment 745886


what brand of press is that please?


----------



## T0mahawk

bump


----------



## Q2DEATH

Currently, one half of my 2 car garage is dedicated to my archery stuff, the other half has all my tools and hunting gear. The garage is a Mess! 

Going to try and tear down then rebuild a shed in my backyard for my archery stuff.


----------



## flyinfatkid

You guys got me dreaming!


----------



## bigkuntry72

yup gonna start on mine tomorrow!!


----------



## Rod Savini

Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## hoytshooter1321

Here's mine. Its more of a bow shop / reloading room.


----------



## outdoorfrenzy

marked for later for when i start my bow room!


----------



## Eric131

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## outdoorfrenzy

can yall make a list of important features to make a complete work shop?

i dont want to miss anything

thanks


----------



## outdoorfrenzy

ttt


----------



## bigkuntry72

Ttt


----------



## BowtechOkie4498

hoytshooter1321 said:


> Here's mine. Its more of a bow shop / reloading room.
> View attachment 1723441
> 
> View attachment 1723446
> 
> View attachment 1723448
> 
> View attachment 1723443


Love the Mustang banner! Everyone in my family has one! Lol


----------



## BGagner

These are awesome guys, gives me some great ideas since we're finally about to get out of an apartment into a house


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Subscribed


----------



## Born

Bump 

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-bow

bump time!!!!!!


----------



## BGagner

Awesome to see this thread resurrected!! I had forgotten I even posted here about 3 posts above this one. That was 1.5 years ago, and I have the man cave/bow shop finally set up. I'll try to remember to take some pictures when I get home and post em up.


----------



## p47dman

This was winters project, sheet rock and the cedar T & G. Ceiling will be next winter. Still trying to come up with ideas for it. If anyone has any thoughts about the ceiling, glad to hear them.


----------



## ridgehunter70

Just what I have in the garage.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## bow_hunter44

Here is mine, it was a birthday gift from my wife! Now all I need is for my taxidermy to show up. 

I can get a 17 yard shot into the back part of the basement.


----------



## nhbowhunter76

Some awesome home shops


----------



## aeds151

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WASHECA

my tuning stand is in the garage though. wife does not like me shooting arrows in the house. OK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamer

Just finished my DIY bow press stand and case shelving


----------



## a-rod14

Man all of these are so cool! I'm slowly but surely piecing together things to make a shop when I have my own place


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sohc

some dam good looking home shops out there


----------



## psychobaby111

Matt / PA said:


> Here's mine..........this was just an unfinished basement area this time last year:


That's what I could do in my basement


----------



## rob-c

mine is a double duty, archery and reloading...


----------



## hoytlifer

Tagged


----------



## Whoopiehills17

still a work in progress


----------



## aread

Whoopiehills17 said:


> View attachment 5995937
> View attachment 5995961
> View attachment 5995969
> 
> 
> still a work in progress


Damn!! This one is the winner.
Email my your address, I'm moving in. You always wanted to adopt an 66 year old archery child, didn't you?

You do need to add "One arrow at a time" to one of the other beams.

Beautiful range!

Allen


----------



## bsharkey

Whoopiehills17 said:


> View attachment 5995937
> View attachment 5995961
> View attachment 5995969
> 
> 
> 
> still a work in progress


i hate you


----------



## mchaelmcm5

Whoopiehills17 said:


> View attachment 5995937
> View attachment 5995961
> View attachment 5995969
> 
> 
> 
> still a work in progress


like the beetle kill flooring. building a new cabin, may have to use some of your ideas


----------



## Whoopiehills17

aread said:


> Damn!! This one is the winner.
> Email my your address, I'm moving in. You always wanted to adopt an 66 year old archery child, didn't you?
> 
> You do need to add "One arrow at a time" to one of the other beams.
> 
> Beautiful range!
> 
> Allen



That beam is cut out of the picture... but there are 3. One Shot at a time. One end at a time. One round at a time. embarassingly I took that from the movie Creed.


----------



## ppkaprince98

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rat

Some of these put mine to shame, but it is all mine!


----------



## tribend

Whoopiehills17 said:


> View attachment 5995937
> View attachment 5995961
> View attachment 5995969
> 
> 
> 
> still a work in progress



Come on man! Now I need to go buy a shovel.


----------



## Whoopiehills17

Still working on the ceiling some for more insulation. Going to build out around the backstop some to make it look better. The cameras are getting replaced with better resolution color. One is wired for the shot clock as well, but will add a small screen to accommodate that seperately. And working on some crown molding along the top, as well as some wall decor and possibly manu. banners. Also working on yardage markers along the base of the wall(currently 28 yards shootable). And still have the half target on the way to have a full 5 lane capability. Has heated floors for winter, target face lights on dimmer switch to play with lighting, 9 foot ceiling.. all in all not too bad.


----------



## primal-bow

let's see more home shops


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER

Come on frog gigger! Post yours up[emoji106]


----------



## fireman127




----------



## Chummie

Whoopiehills17 said:


> View attachment 5995937
> View attachment 5995961
> View attachment 5995969
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, may start building a new house this summer, I will now be adding a basement!!!!


----------



## ksduckhunter87

-The bowpress is obviously the standard LCA Press
-The drawboard was constructed out of 2x6s and uses a harbor freight winch. It's canted over to the side with the tie down loop so that when the bow is pulled at full draw it lines up with the DL Ruler tape that has the 1.75" added. The Post is just 1/2 steel elbow with floor plate wrapped in electrical tape and has velcro to stabilize the bow
-Paper tune setup hangs from the ceiling in front of the target and is stored under the drawboard when not in use.
-Bow Vise: Its kind of ghetto, but i use a clamp on the back side that can be incrementally tightened to align the Y axis of the bow with vertical.
-Arrow saw hangs from the back of the drawboard and is mounted to my work bench when in use
-Target is hung from ceiling and is on a pulleys
-Chrono 

Anyway, hope you enjoyed and you found it inspirational.


----------



## ksduckhunter87

Continued


----------



## WAC12

Nice setup and I sure hope you keep that door locked when tuning! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frog gigger

TAIL~~CHASER said:


> Come on frog gigger! Post yours up[emoji106]


...


----------



## BullsDeep

I wish I were as organized as some of you. Mine is just a sloppy disorganized workbench.


----------



## Dreamer

BullsDeep said:


> I wish I were as organized as some of you. Mine is just a sloppy disorganized workbench.


:set1_signs009:


----------



## Unk Bond

TWM_99 said:


> Anyone got any pics? Looking for some ideas. Home,basement,any other rooms you have 'em in. Thanks


======================

Hello 
Here's mine [ Later


----------



## theanswer




----------



## Dreamer

theanswer said:


> View attachment 6886053
> View attachment 6886055
> 
> 
> very nice. That's a lot of bow hooks! Do you host leagues in your basement? :icon_1_lol:


----------



## theanswer

in the winter a group of us shoot on a consistent basis. No official leagues yet.


----------



## Mustangtc65

Whoopiehills17 said:


> Still working on the ceiling some for more insulation. Going to build out around the backstop some to make it look better. The cameras are getting replaced with better resolution color. One is wired for the shot clock as well, but will add a small screen to accommodate that seperately. And working on some crown molding along the top, as well as some wall decor and possibly manu. banners. Also working on yardage markers along the base of the wall(currently 28 yards shootable). And still have the half target on the way to have a full 5 lane capability. Has heated floors for winter, target face lights on dimmer switch to play with lighting, 9 foot ceiling.. all in all not too bad.


Wow, if you are in NW Ohio I will be your friend. Hell, I would even pay membership dues. Very impressive setup.


----------



## WCork

Bow Time Machine Press
Spewingjason bow vice
Homemade paper tuner on hinges











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfire7818

Lots of very nice shops!


----------



## ksduckhunter87

Not as awesome as some of the shops in the thread, but I built a house and dedicated an area to being my bowshop. Its got everything I could ever want or need.


----------



## Super Roop

Need to do some remolding as many arrows as I’m building now days


----------

